# Can i make my laptop act like a wireless router...



## mcutra

I have a laptop that is connected to the internet via LAN, but it has WLAN too can I make it like an access point or something so i can connect wirelessly with my other laptop??


----------



## thandakid

I dont think you can do that your laptop cant act as access point, But some devices like n95 can connect to internet via bluetooth on your laptop


----------



## chrisalv14

I don't think you can have your laptop act just like a wireless router. Only someone could make that possible if they maybe add some extra room inside their laptop and mod it by taking parts out of their router and attaching them into the router.
I hope im not giving you ideas now because i'd rather keep my laptop and have a seperate router instead of a router built in my laptop lol.

  :good:


----------



## Bodaggit23

The WLAN on your laptop is a Reciever, not a Transmitter.

It takes signal IN. (receives)

In order to connect another device to your laptop, the laptop
would have to SEND OUT (transmit) a signal, which it won't.

Basically what chrisalv14 said, just explained a bit better maybe.


----------



## bosing

You can actually connect your other laptop using adhoc connection, not as access point. First, connect your 1st laptop to broadband connection using wire, then setup both of their WLAN to adhoc connection. You should be able to do this on the advanced settings on the wireless connection settings. Hope it helps. Try to search it on Microsoft website and you should be able to see a setup guide on this...


----------



## Bodaggit23

Here's the article bosing is referring to I believe:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/networking/expert/bowman_02april08.mspx


----------



## wardhanster

hey i agree with bosing ... my laptop is on lan and 4 other are connected with it .... thru adhoc network.... try the "set up new connection" wizard


----------



## thandakid

can i use ad-hoc from my laptop to connect to my psp


----------



## CyberRuffian

Laptop's wired adapter should be connected to the Modem at that will get internet. Wireless adapter should have a adhoc profile and the client computer should connect to this wireless network of the Host computer. The clients should get IP address to share internet. For that ICS (Internet connection sharing) should be enabled on the Host computer.
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/u...02april08.mspx


----------



## DespicableJay

*Better late than never*

I have been looking for a way to do this in Windows for months.

Here is an O'Reilly page that covers exactly what the original poster was asking for.

The directions on the O'Reilly page are quite good, but they are not fool proof. I had to futz with the settings to get it to work.

With the latest version of windows, the Wireless Network Properties window looks a bit different. If the two boxes are not greyed out at the bottom of figure 5, check your settings in that window. If you want to enable data encryption, then you want to turn off "The key is provided for me automatically" (at least, I think you do, I turned off encryption to get it working - it is not a huge deal since I live on a farm where there are no wardrivers).

In figure 7, if you do not even see the "Internet Connection Sharing" section of the advanced pane, check your other network adaptor settings and turn it off on those. I had internet connection sharing turned on - on my wireless card. Because of that, the sharing option was not available when I was setting the properties for my local area connection (ah, it looks at this a little bit differently than on the mac - always a matter of perspective).

Also, when I ran "ipconfig" from "run" at the Start menu, it opened the command line then closed it again. Bah. I suppose folks are "issuing the ipconfig command" somewhere besides start menu "run" prompt.

Side note:
I knew it was technically possible, since it is all just a matter of network hardware. I have done it on my Intel chip based Macs (ICBMs) for years, since the setting was drop dead simple in OS X:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.5/en/8156.html

Network connections are not receiver or sender - a wireless card does not just receive signals, it also sends them. In order to use the internet, _every_ single network adaptor is a transceiver.


----------



## laptopfan76

The Microsoft article already mentioned is a great resource. If you want something more visual then this video from CNET also explains how to make your laptop act like a wireless router - cnettv.cnet.com/make-your-laptop-hot-spot/9742-1_53-28619.html

----------
Matthew
HP


----------



## sshaggy

Its more than simple.

Create an adhoc network by new connection wizard. Choose WEP security and give any 5 digit passwrd. Save this network when done. 

Then open network adapter settings(XP), or manage connections(Vista). Select Ethernet and Wireless Adapter(Multiple selection), right click and select 'bridge connection'.

Now plug in the LAN cable. Then turn on wlan and connect to the wireless network you just created.
Then for any device you want to connect, just search for ur created network, enter the WEP password and wait to connect.
Thats all.


----------

